# The Sum of All BS



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Yeah, I read that the movie changed the bad guys from Arabs to neo-Nazi Europeans from Clancy's book. What's up with that? The hat sure fits the Arabs after 9/11. Was this movie pre-9/11 and a propaganda piece that now looks stupid?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

this would upset me if it wasn't for the fact that you can't kick "eurotrash" enough...lol


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

When I read the book, it really affected me. Even if they did not change the villians origins, I am sure it is pretty well mangled anyway.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

I heard that Clancy reserves the right to approve any changes in his books that are made into movies. If it's mangled, then it's at least an author approved mangle.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Maybe they were trying to make the point that the threat could come from anywhere---even an unexpected source. And right now a fanatical Arab leader would NOT be unexpected.

Of course many of us know that some members of the far right is as fanatical as any foreign leader.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

It looks like they change the whole Nuclear affect (by looking at the trailers) has changed.

SPOILER!!!!! for several Tom Clancy books and the movie...
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
In the book, the bomb was not properly finished and only killed everyone in the immediate vicinity of the superbowl (60,000 people, similar #s to hiroshima) In the movie it looks like the bomb does what it was designed to do (they show the scene with the hospital floor being wiped out, etc in the trailer)

I've found that I dislike all every Tom Clancy book made into a movie, just because the movies can't cover the detail that clancy gives. And it has to be "Dumbed Down" for the average viewer.

Odd thing is the Book about the war with Japan (which ends the Japanese pilot flying a 747 into the capital) will probably never be made. Prior to a year ago, it was considered quite a silly and unrealistic incident, now of course we learned that Clancy 's imagination isn't so wild.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This PC crap has gone far beyond logical, and the neo-nazis are being given far too much credit for smarts. Just making the conscience choice to become a so-called '_neo_-nazi' presumes extreme stupidity.

Let us call a spade a spade, and an Arab/Muslim terrorist an Arab/Muslim terrorist. (See related post on profiling.)


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

But if they make the Bad Guys Arab/Muslim, they can't sell the movie in the Arab World. Thats what it all comes down to.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sure they can, and the towel-heads will turn it into an al queda training film.

Nickster :smoking:


----------

